# My observations on the Wixey bevel gauge



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

This is on my short list for rapid acquisition.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Can you use thse for a jointer fence?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Hi Giz:
They will work just fine for a jointer fence . 
Just zero the unit out on the feed table and them stick it to the fence with the built in magnets. 
It's the same technique I used for setting my tablesaw blade in my Wixey observations above.

p.s. If I were going to get a new one I would opt for the Lee Valley one with 2 decimal places to take out the guess work on the finite settings.








Bob


----------



## nakamaruchi (Dec 16, 2007)

I bouht one 5 months ago.
It is quite useful.
But only one thing that I am not pleased with is that it can not tell if it is even with the ground or not.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Hi Nakamaruchi:
Don't worry about being even with the ground. It is designed to measure the angle between two fixed planes so even if your saw was at an angle to the floor the bevel you cut would be what is shown on the Wixey guage.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## MorningWood70 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have one of these and it works great. If you would like to see it in action just click here.


----------

